# 2019 new Atlas hard shifts in 1st & 2nd



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm noticing hard shifts in 1 and 2 mostly from a stop going up hill or turning. Stopped and going down it's very smooth. pretty stressed.. only 350 miles on it and I heard they have had some issues with these but I took a risk. Should I wait until it's around 1500 miles or so and see if it goes away? I know someone here had the same problem and the reply was that the transmission "learns" but not sure that is 100% accurate.

Thanks all!


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Wbflyer said:


> I'm noticing hard shifts in 1 and 2 mostly from a stop going up hill or turning. Stopped and going down it's very smooth. pretty stressed.. only 350 miles on it and I heard they have had some issues with these but I took a risk. Should I wait until it's around 1500 miles or so and see if it goes away? I know someone here had the same problem and the reply was that the transmission "learns" but not sure that is 100% accurate.
> 
> Thanks all!


Check that connection to the MAF sensor is secure...if disconnected it will also cause such symptoms. However it did it in every gear for me. Any CEL?


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

bajan01 said:


> Check that connection to the MAF sensor is secure...if disconnected it will also cause such symptoms. However it did it in every gear for me. Any CEL?



Did you get yours fixed? Does it shift smooth now. What is CEL?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*2019 new Atlas hard shifts in 1st &amp; 2nd*



Wbflyer said:


> Did you get yours fixed? Does it shift smooth now. What is CEL?


I was messing with my intake and forgot to reconnect the MAF sensor wire. It was fine once I reconnected.

CEL stands for Check Engine Light...










It will illuminate on the dash when the ECU detects a problem. You then have to get the code(s) read and that lets you know what’s most likely causing the problem.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Wbflyer said:


> I'm noticing hard shifts in 1 and 2 mostly from a stop going up hill or turning. Stopped and going down it's very smooth. pretty stressed.. only 350 miles on it and I heard they have had some issues with these but I took a risk. Should I wait until it's around 1500 miles or so and see if it goes away? I know someone here had the same problem and the reply was that the transmission "learns" but not sure that is 100% accurate.
> 
> Thanks all!


I will say that you are just experiencing normal conditions for the tranny. The learning thing is overstated by many. Just drive it. It's got a 6 year/72K warranty....plenty of time to deal with things if they are a problem. If it's still doing it by the time you have your first oil change, then have them look at it while it's in for service.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I will say that you are just experiencing normal conditions for the tranny. The learning thing is overstated by many. Just drive it. It's got a 6 year/72K warranty....plenty of time to deal with things if they are a problem. If it's still doing it by the time you have your first oil change, then have them look at it while it's in for service.



Ok, I'll wait, it's just irritating to feel that hard shift. Also, it sorta "stalls" when turning and going up hill. ugh.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Wbflyer said:


> Ok, I'll wait, it's just irritating to feel that hard shift. Also, it sorta "stalls" when turning and going up hill. ugh.


It's new. It will shift a little hard until the computer "learns" the shift points. The factory programmed ones are a baseline. Not trying to be rude, but this is something you should have noticed during the test drive and all new vehicles do it. Stop looking for problems that don't exist.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

I actually didn't notice this on the test drive. Not sure I understand why you think I am trying to create an issue that doesn't exist.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*2019 new Atlas hard shifts in 1st &amp; 2nd*



Wbflyer said:


> I actually didn't notice this on the test drive. Not sure I understand why you think I am trying to create an issue that doesn't exist.


My 2018 never had this issue either...that can’t be “normal”. That’s why I noticed it immediately when I forgot to reconnect my MAF sensor. Shifts have been smooth (otherwise) since day 1.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Wbflyer said:


> Ok, I'll wait, it's just irritating to feel that hard shift. Also, it sorta "stalls" when turning and going up hill. ugh.


That's odd. Describe "stall" a little more.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> That's odd. Describe "stall" a little more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Stall was probably not a good word, hesitate or pause is more accurate.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Wbflyer said:


> Stall was probably not a good word, hesitate or pause is more accurate.


Again I will say this is *likely* normal. The Atlas and many other VWs have an odd delayed-feel to their gas pedals. Just get in the gas and use Sport mode.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

My 2018 shifted a little abruptly from 1-2 for about the first 5-7k miles, but then it went away. Shifts are so smooth now that you can't feel them. I think it's probably normal break-in.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok, good to know guys. thanks for the info!


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Remember. New car. 

Youre not only breaking in engine internals but also transmission gear teeth faces and solenoids. TCM software will adapt also to dial in as much smoothness and optimize gear transitions (upshift and doenshift). By 5K miles, you should have smooth gear shifts (Assuming your 5k miles isnt all highway). 

Some solid stop and go driving will help adapt. For me, when the car was new, it was dozens of loops around the airport terminal waiting to pickup sister that made the biggest difference. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobotrain (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a 2018 SEL Premium with 70K on it right now and the hard shift between 1st and 2nd is still there. I was told today that its the type of fuel that I use? LOL


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Wbflyer said:


> Ok, I'll wait, it's just irritating to feel that hard shift. Also, it sorta "stalls" when turning and going up hill. ugh.


 FWD? It might be wheelspin.


----------



## vwanted215 (Jan 28, 2015)

It’s a break in period for the transmission, I was on the same boat and at 890 miles now and it’s definitely smoother after normal city stop and go traffic, apparently it adapts to your style of driving.


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

vwanted215 said:


> It’s a break in period for the transmission, I was on the same boat and at 890 miles now and it’s definitely smoother after normal city stop and go traffic, apparently it adapts to your style of driving.


I really hope this is the case. I have noticed the exact same thing with my car, but I'm only at 550 miles or so - hoping it goes away, it's kind of annoying. I can't recall if it happened on the test drive vehicles I was in, but I'm guessing it didn't, or else I would have noticed it like in mine. So hopefully it does go away over time...


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

So I have only had my SEL-P for about a month....but it was pre-owned and it has 12k miles on it. It has been "fine" for a month (aside from the lousy transmission programming but I digress). Suddenly about 3 days ago it has been shifting really oddly. Shifts are very noticeable and unpredictable. When cruising at a fairly fixed speed it will jump up and down gears. When stopped on an incline, when I go to accelerate there is sometimes a "stutter"....almost like it wants to stall....which is why the wbflyer's post caught my attention. Seems worse when the engine is "cold" (relatively speaking...its in the 70-80 range here). Anyway, I wanted to chime in as my situation clearly isn't a "break-in" thing. 

I am starting to wonder if I got some bad fuel as it started about the same time as my last fill-up? I hate the thought of taking it to the dealer and getting a "could not duplicate". That makes me insane. And with NO CEL, there aren't going to be any codes showing something fishy going on.



-Tim


----------



## Roudy19 (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a 2019 SEL-P and dealing with this same issue and the Shhhh noise related to the transmission. Have spoken with VW as well and have recently completed a survey issued by VW which coincidentally asks questions surrounding he hard shifting and Shhh noises. I presses and pressed my dealer contact and he acknowledged VW knows about the issue and has releases some press about the issue on their internal intranet. I’m careful to pass on 3rd party info but like many of you after dropping $50k for my dream vehicle, I want answers. I respectfully disagree with other posts indicating this is a break-in issue and adapting to driver patterns. Thanks for listening..


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Roudy19 said:


> I have a 2019 SEL-P and dealing with this same issue and the Shhhh noise related to the transmission. Have spoken with VW as well and have recently completed a survey issued by VW which coincidentally asks questions surrounding he hard shifting and Shhh noises. I presses and pressed my dealer contact and he acknowledged VW knows about the issue and has releases some press about the issue on their internal intranet. I’m careful to pass on 3rd party info but like many of you after dropping $50k for my dream vehicle, I want answers. I respectfully disagree with other posts indicating this is a break-in issue and adapting to driver patterns. Thanks for listening..


How did you get to participate in this survey?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

My 2019 SE V6 seems to shift rough in sport mode but fine in other modes..only 400 miles in but finding I prefer Drive & Eco mode & when I want control I just slide over to manual. Really wish it had small steering wheel paddles as I like manual mode but I like both hands on the wheel of this beast.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gbayle said:


> My 2019 SE V6 seems to shift rough in sport mode but fine in other modes.....


isn't that the point of having mode selections?


----------

